# Firestone Fender Initials



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Yea I know John made some but he either doesn't have anymore or can't find them. I need "SPS" original or repo is fine and will buy just one or all three if you have them. Below is an example of what I'm looking for. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Bump! Fingers Crossed


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Still a look'n


----------



## John (Nov 17, 2018)

ok, get me a list of all the letters needed and I will do a run.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 17, 2018)

C needed here. After that I just need the bike and I’m all set....


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2018)

@THEGOLDENGREEK


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 17, 2018)

“SPS” Thanks John!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Nov 17, 2018)

MSS


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 18, 2018)

EACWC for me John.

Convo also sent.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2018)

Only three letters fit in the tray Eddie! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2018)

T Y J
Thank You John!

M D C


----------



## Howard Gordon (Nov 19, 2018)

HFG Thankyou


----------



## ballooney (Nov 19, 2018)

“SCS”

Thanks John


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 19, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Only three letters fit in the tray Eddie! V/r Shawn



Yes but I wanted the other letters for my display case


----------



## z-bikes (Nov 19, 2018)

JAZ for me.   thanks John


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2018)

ESP


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 19, 2018)

BRM for me please; and WTF for those special days (thats if you are making extras)!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 19, 2018)

*RGL for me *

*Rafael *


----------



## STRADALITE (Nov 19, 2018)

I need some JAM please


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2018)

There must be a lot more Firestone bikes out there than I'm aware of! V/r Shawn


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 20, 2018)

SEM for me please


----------



## Barto (Nov 20, 2018)

RWB for me please
BART


----------



## bikeman76 (Nov 20, 2018)

JRE for me plus the holder.
Thank you !
Joe


----------



## Mark Mattei (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks John, BAT for my Breene and Taylor Twinflex please. Mark.


----------



## ratina (Nov 20, 2018)

What does a tray and 3 letters cost?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2018)

ratina said:


> What does a tray and 3 letters cost?




If ya have to ask...   Seriously John is always very reasonable on his parts. Heck at this point I just want some initials in my tray! This would make an awesome Christmas present for my Fleetwood Supreme. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 20, 2018)

@ratrodz (Aka Huffrodz)


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 17, 2019)

Back to top for all of us needing these.

John ??


----------



## higgens (Jul 19, 2019)

I need JMB and tray


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 6, 2019)

Bump for the needy


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2019)

@John any chance you could do another run of these for the needy? I know you're a busy guy but I would be very grateful to complete my Fleetwood. V/r Shawn


----------

